# Wireless slow only on Gentoo [SOLVED]

## mgwolff

My wireless Internet connection has been slow, but only on Gentoo. Both using Windows and an USB booted SystemRescueCd, the download speed is 2 MB/s as expected.

It seems to me that this is a recent problem, because I ran a speedtest.net test a couple of weeks back and at that time I also got 20 Mbps. 

I followed the Gentoo guide for my QCA6174 wireless card (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Qualcomm_Atheros_QCA6174) but even after updating the firmware, speedtest.net keeps showing download speeds of around 13 Mbps.

Any hints are greatly appreciated!Last edited by mgwolff on Thu Jan 11, 2018 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can post 

```
$ dmesg | grep firmware
```

  :Question: 

----------

## mgwolff

Here the requested output:

```

$ dmesg | grep firmware

[    0.636095] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin failed with error -2

[    0.636107] i915 0000:00:02.0: Failed to load DMC firmware [https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware], disabling runtime power management.

[    4.001388] Bluetooth: hci0: QCA: patch rome 0x302 build 0x138, firmware rome 0x302 build 0x111

[    4.189885] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.RM.4.4.1-00051-QCARMSWP-1 api 6 features wowlan,ignore-otp crc32 c3fd4411

```

----------

## chithanh

Ensure that you have proper regulatory domain support. Else your card will use the "world" domain which means limited channel support and low transmit power. Do not use wireless extensions with wpa_supplicant (-Dwext), but cfg80211 (-Dnl80211).

In the kernel, you need

```
CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB=n
```

Also net-wireless/crda must be installed (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant usually pulls this in as dependency).

Finally, after connecting, check whether your regulatory domain is correct now:

```
# iw reg get
```

wpa_supplicant should receive this information from the access point and then use crda to set the regulatory domain. If not, set it manually through

```
# iw reg set <countrycode>
```

----------

## mgwolff

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Ensure that you have proper regulatory domain support. Else your card will use the "world" domain which means limited channel support and low transmit power. Do not use wireless extensions with wpa_supplicant (-Dwext), but cfg80211 (-Dnl80211).
> 
> In the kernel, you need
> 
> ```
> ...

 

My regulatory domain was set to "00". After I ran:

```

# iw reg set CO

```

I now get full wireless speed again!

Thank you!!

edit: After some time, my wifi transfer speed got reduced again. I switched out the wifi card on my laptop for an intel 8265, which works perfectly.

----------

